# Wages For Pathi For Sri Akhand Path



## spssawhney (Mar 27, 2010)

dear sir
waheguru ji ka khalsa wahe guru ji ki fateh

i have been told that the wages paid to pathi is rs30/hr this is too less
it must be atleast rs100/hr 
pls comment
sps sawhney


----------



## dalbirk (Mar 27, 2010)

A Pathi IMHO should be paid reasonable wages so as he may live a comfortable life (15,000-20,000 PM) , he must not be paid so low like 5,000 or so that he may try to look here & there to earn extra bucks . After all a human being engaged in whatever high/holy service has his/her worldly needs which are needed to be taken care of , he/she must live a comfortable dignified life . There cannot / should not be any compromises on this aspect .


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Mar 27, 2010)

Sikhi ideals demand from us that the professions of a  Paathi and a Raagi should become  White Collar jobs in which they can grow and have the money to educate their kids well and do other things that middle class people do, rather than blue collar. (Blue in this does not mean one of the  Khalsa colours but the Epsilons of "The Brave New World" mentioned in the book by Aldous Huxley).

In order for them to become the white collar job holders, SGPC should create arrangements to make them the real Students-Sikhs of their profession so they can have the deep understanding of Gurbani and share its wonderful treasure with others.

Now a days the Paathis and the Raagis are there to parrot Gurbani which is sad because as they can not empower themselves internally with this process, they are incapable of helping others get empowered in this manner.

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Astroboy (Mar 27, 2010)

A genuine humble God loving pathi is never short changed. This much I can tell you. 
God takes care of all his/her affairs. He/she is not a whiner nor a complainant. So long as his/her attention is on the Guru's shabad, Maya will follow him/her. 

In this context, I should strive to become a pathi myself. Thanks for openning my third eye. 

<table cellspacing="5"><tbody><tr><td>ਹਰਿ  ਕੇ  ਗੁਣ  ਹਰਿ  ਭਾਵਦੇ  ਸੇ  ਗੁਰੂ  ਤੇ  ਪਾਏ  ॥ 
हरि के गुण हरि भावदे से गुरू ते  पाए ॥ 
Har ke guṇ har bẖāvḏe se gurū ṯe pā▫e. 
The Glorious Praises of  the Lord are pleasing to the Lord; I have obtained them from the Guru. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਜਿਨ  ਗੁਰ  ਕਾ  ਭਾਣਾ  ਮੰਨਿਆ  ਤਿਨ  ਘੁਮਿ  ਘੁਮਿ  ਜਾਏ  ॥੨॥ 
जिन गुर का भाणा मंनिआ तिन घुमि  घुमि जाए ॥२॥ 
Jin gur kā bẖāṇā mani▫ā ṯin gẖum gẖum  jā▫e. ||2|| 
I am a sacrifice, a  sacrifice to those who surrender to, and obey the Guru's Will. ||2|| 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਜਿਨ  ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ  ਪਿਆਰਾ  ਦੇਖਿਆ  ਤਿਨ  ਕਉ  ਹਉ  ਵਾਰੀ  ॥ 
जिन सतिगुरु पिआरा देखिआ तिन कउ  हउ वारी ॥ 
Jin saṯgur pi▫ārā ḏekẖi▫ā ṯin ka▫o ha▫o  vārī. 
I am dedicated and devoted  to those who gaze upon the Beloved True Guru. 

</td></tr> <tr><td> ਜਿਨ  ਗੁਰ  ਕੀ  ਕੀਤੀ  ਚਾਕਰੀ  ਤਿਨ  ਸਦ  ਬਲਿਹਾਰੀ  ॥੩॥ 
जिन गुर की कीती चाकरी तिन सद  बलिहारी ॥३॥ 
Jin gur kī kīṯī cẖākrī ṯin saḏ balihārī.  ||3|| 
I am forever a sacrifice  to those who perform service for the Guru. ||3|| 
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Mar 27, 2010)

My late dad was a pathi..he never had a shortage of anything....all of us got the best education (at FREE Public schools ).....my dad was a Granthi..so he did accept a charge of 10 malaysian dollars for each paath...and back then paaths used to be about one a month..or in three months...(all Gurpurab paaths were FREE)
I have been a Pathi for as long as i can remember..I have never had a shortage of anything...my children also had the best education (private schools). I never accepted any bhetas and only go for the free gurpurab paaths.
Now a days all paths are paid..even the gurpurab ones are paid out of goluck..paaths occur so frequently as on a dialy basis and in some gurdwaras..in numbers of multiples of tens...and fees are in the HUNDREDS..

ITS TRUE..If one follows GURBANI..then Maya follows behind him...and if one follows MAYA..then EMPTINESS follows behind and one is never satisfied. Sadly many pathees today follow MAYA...DEMANDING such and such fees etc etc....:blushh:


----------

